# NDB ESP LTD B-1006



## Daniel9512 (Feb 20, 2014)

Start with the pics:













































































It's technically speaking not the NBD but this is me just getting round to making the thread now. About a month ago I went into my local guitar shop to ask about an Ibanez I had had on order since November and then took a look around. This bass caught my eye instantly. I somehow ended up playing on it in the shop for nearly 2 hours and then ran back to buy it the next day after realizing what an idiot I had been for not snatching it up there and then. I had been looking at these models a while back but couldn't afford one but this was in an end of line sale so it was an absolute steal. 

The looks are really what do it for me. I still can't keep my eyes off it and that's after having it for a month. It's probably worth mentioning that I love natural finished on a bass and this one, I find, is stunning especially with the flamed maple top. Some may find it a bit plain looking but that's a matter of preference I guess. 

It feels brilliant, the neck is nice and flat, it is pretty wide however I played a cheap Ibanez GSR206 before picking this up so the width felt natural. The neck felt a little chunkier (I thought anyway) in comparison to my old bass but it isn't what I'd call thick it is very comfortable to play on. It is a heavy bass though, not that this bothers me but I still do notice it every time I pick it up.

The sound is fantastic. I really dig the EMG's that are in it, they sounded great in the recording of my band's EP a couple of weeks ago and gave the bass an amazing sound when played live. The hipshot bridge and tuners are also a plus, the bridge is comfortable and the tuners seem to keep it in tune well enough. I had initially though that playing on a 35" scale would be a bit much but it feels great and required no adjustment at all. 

Overall I love this bass. It is more or less perfect in terms of the specs I wanted and I would strongly recommend this bass to anyone that comes across one of these.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 21, 2014)

Pictures aren't working for me.


----------



## Daniel9512 (Feb 21, 2014)

That should be them working now


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2014)

very nice...I'd really like to upgrade my b-5e to one of these bad boys eventually...how's the neck profile on it?

oh and happy new dass bay


----------



## Daniel9512 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike said:


> very nice...I'd really like to upgrade my b-5e to one of these bad boys eventually...how's the neck profile on it?
> 
> oh and happy new dass bay



It's generally very flat, it feels very nice. It's not the thinnest neck I've played on but it's not too chunky feeling either. It's a nice in between. It does get chunky at the heel and access to the 23rd and 24th frets are somewhat limited on the lower 5 strings but maybe not such a huge issue considering how often those frets are used (in my case anyway).


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice man! Looks like a great bass. 

You play in any bands in Edinburgh?


----------



## Daniel9512 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> Nice man! Looks like a great bass.
> 
> You play in any bands in Edinburgh?



I'm playing in a couple of metal bands at the moment which haven't really started gigging yet. I wouldn't mind trying to get involved in a couple of other bands to see how this plays in other styles


----------



## MentalMetal (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess you also got yours from GuitarGuitar? I picked up a B-1005 at the same time, simply couldn't pass up getting one when the prices were so cheap.


----------



## Daniel9512 (Feb 23, 2014)

MentalMetal said:


> I guess you also got yours from GuitarGuitar? I picked up a B-1005 at the same time, simply couldn't pass up getting one when the prices were so cheap.



Yeh that's exactly where I got it from. The price they were at was brilliant.


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy NBD man, this bass looks killer. I've only played one of these before in a 5stringer version and they were pretty awesome. the 35" scale will really help with the lower end.


----------



## Yimmj (Feb 24, 2014)

Natural wood is a weakness of mine. looks amazing HNBD


----------



## Daniel9512 (Mar 19, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> Happy NBD man, this bass looks killer. I've only played one of these before in a 5stringer version and they were pretty awesome. the 35" scale will really help with the lower end.



It definitely helps, the stock string seems to have a usable amount of tension in it but I'll probably get a 135 in there eventually.



Yimmj said:


> Natural wood is a weakness of mine. looks amazing HNBD



That's exactly why I caved in and bought the thing, natural wood finishes are also a weakness of mine.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 20, 2014)

congrats bro! She looks awesome!


----------



## Drusas (Mar 26, 2014)

Those are awesome basses, congrats!


----------

